# Pinkmartin's Broody Hatch Diary



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

My EE Phoenix, (she is an EE named Phoenix. Not a phoenix chicken) has been Broody. After a few attempts to change her mind, I started adding daily to her stash of ceramic eggs and golf balls. She has proven to be quite attentive. Leaves the nest about twice a day, usually for 10-15 mins. She uses that time to quickly cool off in the pool, eat, drink, poop, dust bathe, and preen. It's quite a sight to see her do everything so quickly!

Day 1
Today, (8/21/2015) I finally got the black copper marans eggs I want to hatch. I bought 6 from a gentleman in Washington Courthouse, Ohio. I paid $15 for the eggs, I thought that was reasonable and I did not pay shipping since he is local. 

I had been collecting a few eggs the last few days to hatch in case I could not get the marans eggs. Phoenix has been covering a dozen or so fake eggs/golf balls. I decided last minute to give her the 6 marans eggs as well as 4 partridge Wyandotte bantam eggs from my own birds. She is covering them nicely. If at any point it looks like she is struggling, I will remove some bantam eggs. She was upset when I took the fakes but accepted the eggs without issue. I hope to have chicks on or around 9/10/2015. 

I will update as things progress. I am keeping this diary, both as a reference for myself, and to help anyone who reads it. All questions, comments, suggestions are welcome. I am here to learn


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Preening


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Marans eggs


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so excited to follow this thread as it progresses. I hope u have a great hatch


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I'm so excited to follow this thread as it progresses. I hope u have a great hatch


Thank you! I think she will be a good mom.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

She looks like my EE that I named Hallows eve because she has a really dark head but orange eyes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is nothing in poultry keeping that is quite like having a hen hatch chicks. It can be a fun interesting time.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Out of my flock, the EE's and BO's are the most fun. Huge personalities. I would love to know what cross was used to create my EE's. Both look alike, except the other one is bearded like an ameracauna.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I've checked on her a couple times. She's still on the nest and the eggs are quite toasty. She must be moving them around frequently. They are never arranged the same under her.


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi pinkmartin! My broody girls name is Wilma. She ended up with four eggs I gather for her from the other hens. 
Those eggs are so beautiful. 
Happy hatching!!!!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

GreenMTNHollow said:


> Hi pinkmartin! My broody girls name is Wilma. She ended up with four eggs I gather for her from the other hens.
> Those eggs are so beautiful.
> Happy hatching!!!!


Thank you! Good luck to you! My son snuck another bantam egg in this afternoon. I had to tell him no more lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My BOs that I lost to a dog attack had the best personalities. I would sit outside with them when during the winter months and if they got cold they would jump on my lap for me to warm them up. My EEs r very skittish but I think it's because my wyandottes r at the top of the pecking order and constantly chase them off and make them eat last. So I go out there and hand feed them so I know for sure they r getting their share lol.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Two of my BOs are sweethearts. The third, isn't flighty but doesn't come looking for attention either. My araucauna and araucauna/silkie mix are both lovely. Very friendly. Then my EEs. They are sweet and have huge personalities. They're lower in the pecking order. The roos are ok. So is the bantam hen. The only ones I really don't like are the RIRs. Excellent layers. But not friendly. They're just there. Any of them will eat from your hand as long as it's something they think everyone else wants.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Hello! I have a couple of Plymouth Rock Partridges. I guess they are from the same batch and are almost 2 years old. One of them became broody, but I didnt have a mature rooster so the eggs weren't fertile. Long story short, we had 2 two people give us fertile eggs. I got them under the hen 9/10 & 9/11. After a few days the other partridge became broody, too. They are sharing the nest and eggs! Im hoping for chicks around the 31st. I tried candling with an LED flashlight but I couldn't see through the shell enough to determine if there was life. So, we'll see...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Good luck grampsjim. Keep us updated!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes! Let us know how things turn out grampsjim. Hoping you have success. I'm worried myself about being able to candle the marans eggs. Really dark. And the bantam eggs are so tiny.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Thx, I will! I'm also interested in yours as well. I'm hopeful and excited because I have 2 very young granddaughters who will get to see the babies as they grow.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

They will love that. Have been out around the bon fire tonight. The neighbors are all looking forward to hatch day. Young and old alike. As much as I want more land to raise more chickens, I love that the neighbors here are all supportive and that the kids play across all our yards like it's one big one.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

I always enjoyed having my kids bring friends home. Mine are all grown now and even most of my grand kids are in their teens and are all into various activites. We have soom great campfire stories and memories. We live just outside the city limits here so we don't have city rules for chickens, thankfully. I am going to try to change my online name to "nannypatty" because the hubby who is "grampsjim" isn't on here much so if you see that "crop" up it will be me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too bad the title can't be changed since there seems to be some synchronized hatching going on.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

That's true robin. Lol it's ok. I surely don't mind sharing.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Day 3. 

She's doing great. Only leaves the nest once a day for a few mins. Hope she is eating enough.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless you're eyes are glued to her activity chances are she's off very early and just before bedtime. When it's terribly hot out you can see them more often.

If you're sure she's not off twice a day go out and pull her off to make sure she stays healthy.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

If she's up in the morning, it's before dawn. Everyone is heading for the roosts now. I was just out there and she's on the nest. I'll nudge her out in the morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine most often got up before the sun was up. It would be almost dark outside still so she may be getting up that early.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I was a little late feeding this morning. They always have food available so I don't stress over it. I took broody butt out of the nest box to give her some attention and then put her on the ground. She ate a good bit and drank some. Was only out about 8-10 min and then back on the nest. She looks good but did feel a bit lighter when I lifted her. Could be all in my head.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or maybe not. They do lose quite a bit while on the nest.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

She's got a long way to go yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, and those that are just a bit too dedicated can lose a lot of condition if someone isn't watching the hen house. Believe it or not, you will sense when she's not getting up enough. And with our temps being so high right now, it isn't a bad thing to do what you did this AM. 

My Chicklett lost a ton this last time and I saw her up. 

That's why I try to tell folks not to put eggs under a hen when they've already been setting for a couple of weeks. If they're really dedicated it could kill them they lose so much.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think broodies do lose weight. Can you run a fan? Put food and water close?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I tried putting food and water next to her. Just made it mad. There is always food and water in the coop. They typically eat and drink outside, but it is avail. Inside too. I can't run a fan. No electric out there and too far to run a cord without blowing fuses. The electric wiring in this house is quite old. It isn't as hot now as it had been. Its quite cool over night. I will make sure she eats something before bed too.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I ousted her from the nest 3 times today. Doesn't stay out long, but it gets her a few bites to eat and a drink of water. The 2nd time she got lost on her way back and was in the wrong box. She looked really nervous. Like she knew something seemed off but wasn't quite sure. I just left her a couple mins while she looked around. Lol silly girl. I finally put her in front of the right box. She went in and settled down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't want food and water too close. You want her to get up and get a bit of exercise. And you want her away from the nest when she defecates. Too close to where she's setting and she's liable to make a mess of the eggs.

Twice a day should be enough, that's about all any of them get off.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Busy today. Couldn't take time to push her out this morning. I don't know if she went on her own or not. So far she hasn't pooped in the nest. I did make her get up when I got home this afternoon. She seemed relieved to get out of the coop for a while.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She won't as long as food and water are far enough away.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Is broodiness contagious? One of my buffs is on golf balls. Wouldn't roost tonight. How long do I need to give her to know she's committed? Can I just take half the eggs Phoenix has and give them to her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would just give them to her, waiting is not something I do well. I also don't want to risk them leaving the nest because something didn't hatch within the 21 days the peeps should be hatching.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Do I need to put them under tonight or is morning soon enough?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Morning is fine. Or a little later in the day, that way you should no she's all set and ready to hatch some chicks of her own.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds good. I took her out tonight and set her outside. She looked confused. Got a drink and went back in to her nest. The others were starting to roost. I put her on the roost, she went back to the nest. Before too long no one will be laying.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Have the bantam eggs to broody buff. So 2 hens down now but all chicks due the 10th. Neither girl would eat when I took them off the nests. I'll try again this afternoon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are they were up doing whatever they needed to do as the sun was peeking over the horizon. If it smells really bad when you go in then you know they've been up. There is almost nothing worse than a broody poop.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

When I went out this time, the buff was off the nest dust bathing. When she was done she went right back. Seems like they are doing ok. 

My daughter is finally packing her bag for the hospital today. Baby could come any day now. Kind of hope she goes in the next day or 2. I don't want to miss the chicks hatching. Of she has that baby soon, I can be there for both.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Tons of walking and raspberry leave tea. ️


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I used castor oil to have her. She was a week late. I can't get her to do anything tho. I also told her to come over and get on my treadmill. She hasn't.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

When is the actual due date?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

The 7th. Which happens to be labor day lol she originally hoped to go over and have her on Sept 12. That's my son's birthday. But as I predicted, she's super uncomfortable and wants to get it over with. According to her Dr, baby appears to be 6 1/2 to 7 lb right now. She's well past 37 wks. We are all just ready!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

This is the newest broody.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

The broody is awesome!

As to the human baby.. No matter how uncomfortable she is, they are much less work when they are inside verses outside. As long as she pops the kid out before it hits 12 pounds, it will all be good!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

That's exactly right. Big babies are common in our family. My 2nd son was only 7.1, 3 wks early. Being only 7 pounds, my grandma said he looked sickly. Of course he was perfectly healthy.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I accidentally posted this in another thread. Oops! Copy and pasting it here.

Looks like I'm at day 8 or 9? I just candled. All 6 of the marans eggs are dark brown and really hard to see into. What I can see is an obvious darkness on one side of each egg that doesn't float and move the way a yolk does. What I do not see is obvious veining, a darker eye spot, or a sign that says "coming soon". 

The partridge Wyandotte bantam eggs are very light in color. They appear to be fairly easy to see into. Unfortunately, what I do see is what just looks like the yolk. There's no noticeable veining, no eye. However, there does seem to be a slight air cell in several of them. 

What I learned this morning is that I pretty much know nothing about proper candling. I may try again tomorrow night. They will more than 24 hours older and I will wait til well after dark. hopefully that will improve visibility.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolute dark is a must, especially with those dark eggs. 

I've removed the eggs and taken them in to the house and candled them in the walk in closet with the door closed.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Just candled again. Basically the same as this morning. The marans eggs have a dark mass on one side. It does not move when the egg is turned over. I can't see veining yet. 

The bantam eggs, must not be fertile. When the egg is turned over what appears to be the yolk bobs around to the other side.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm learning so much from this post. I had no idea on what to look for when checking eggs


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm learning as I go. Can t make myself throw out the bantam eggs just yet. I prolly will in a few days and give her half the marans eggs.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

So I finally just cracked one of the bantam eggs open. Clearly no development. Maybe she was too new a layer to have fertile eggs? Maybe lil roo is a dud? I still give him an A+ for effort. Anyway, I guess each girl will hopefully hatch 3 marans eggs. Hope all of them make it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Many of them have to practice before they get it right. So, he might just need a little time to learn a proper technique.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I wish I had a bator. I have a girl who lays a lot of double yolkers. Have seen several videos of twins hatching. Would be kinda fun to do once.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I hate the "it almost hatched but died trying" chicks.... So 
I wouldn't try.

But, that is just me.

Incubators are super scary... If you get one your chicken addiction will soon require five grow out pens and two more coops.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

(cute avatar) yes incubators are scary. I had one of those "does everything but make coffee" bators, played a tune every hour when turning eggs. I hatched a lot of eggs and had really good hatches. I sold it because I had to keep all the roos due to Marek's and ended up with 7 roos. 2 years later I just couldn't stand it anymore and hatched 10 silkies. 7 are roos.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm already worried that every marans egg I have right now is male. Lol just my luck.

I think if it was close to hatching I would have to help. 

I can see how having a bator can be a problem. I hadn't planned for new chicks til Feb. Then broody hens means chicks now. If I had a bator, I'd be like... Well already 4 dozen eggs in the fridge. May as well hatch the next 2 dozen so they don't go to waste. Lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

That is it exactly!!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I really need to find out for sure how many chickens I can have without being regulated lol seems like they will add up quickly if I get more land.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Day 9ish

I just candled again. Full disclosure: it's not completely dark out but there's a corner of the coop that's mostly dark. There were 2 eggs I could not clearly see into. They are darker than the other 4. The ones I could see into now have noticeable air cells forming in the wider end. The dark blob that used to be sort of fixed to one side is now more fluid. Does that seem right? I thought The blob would continue to get more solid.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The blob is the yolk. If you're eggs weren't so dark I'd say they are infertile because the development of veins is so in your face and seeing the heartbeat is undeniable.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of. I can't see any veins. But they're really dark.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Now that it's dark, I looked again.  I could see in all but 1. All the yolks (dark masses) move some. No like bobbing. More flowy-ish. But it's like thick looking. The dark area is much larger than a normal yolk. Prolly fills nearly 80% or so of the egg. Then there's the clear fluid (albumen). Then a small air cell. 

So if they aren't fertile, I'm out $15 and have 2 very determined broody hens and no chicks. I'll be pissed! And I won't be supporting local breeders anymore.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

There were some areas in a couple of eggs where I could sorta see something that could be veins. I then looked at the outside of the shell to make sure it wasn't pencil mark or a scratch. But by now shouldn't there be very prominent veining?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because of the color of the eggs and your inexperience I can't make any suggestions about whether or not things are a bust. 

I will suggest that you contact the breeder and let them know they were duds, if they are, maybe they'll replace them.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not tossing them, I'll ck them out again in a couple days. I'm not sure if replacing the eggs would help. That's a very long time to keep these girls broody and I don't have an incubator. If the eggs don't hatch how do you get the girls to snap out of it? 

In other news... I'm getting ready to go over and check on my daughter. She thinks she's in labor!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't want to get eggs right away if the breeder is willing to replace them. See if you can get a commitment for the next cycle and that might not be that long. When a hatch fails very often young birds will sink right back in to it again after laying a few eggs. 

I'll be watching for an update on the newest member of the family.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Contractions about 6 min apart. Leaving for the hospital in just a few mins! Oh and she's getting super grouchy lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Super bad horrid grouchy nasty = transition. So, yeah!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Super bad horrid grouchy nasty = transition. So, yeah!


OH Yeah!!! Most awful.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

They were gonna send her home. Then her water broke. Lol looks like we are gonna have a baby! But it's gonna be a while


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> They were gonna send her home. Then her water broke. Lol looks like we are gonna have a baby! But it's gonna be a while


LOL, my daughter got sent home with some kind of balloon inserted in her cervix to help her contractions. Ouch


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Awwww yayyyyy babbyyyyyy!!!! R u excited mee maw?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Is this your first grand baby? I hope every thing goes smoothly and mama and baby are healthy!

Don't toss the eggs! I was on the verge of doing the same when I saw the first fuzzy head peek out. I never saw anything with the light either.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> LOL, my daughter got sent home with some kind of balloon inserted in her cervix to help her contractions. Ouch


That's awful. Poor girl!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Awwww yayyyyy babbyyyyyy!!!! R u excited mee maw?


I'm excited, but worried lol


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Is this your first grand baby? I hope every thing goes smoothly and mama and baby are healthy!
> 
> Don't toss the eggs! I was on the verge of doing the same when I saw the first fuzzy head peek out. I never saw anything with the light either.


Yup. 1st grandbaby. Thanks for the support.

Yep eggs are staying for now. I'll candle again in a few days but unless they start to smell rotten, I'll prolly give them till the 13th or so. Just to be sure.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did she give birth yet?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

6lb 11oz 11:43 am


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Did it all work out OK? Did she have to have a C section?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Compared to mine that was a long time. Hope all are doing well, including the new grandparents.

Congrats Grammy!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope. Very very long labor. Finally did ask for epidural. But no csection. She did great!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Omg look at that hair. Is that reddish blonde? Beautiful baby!! Congrats grandma!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah! Super wonderful!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks all... They are doing great! Baby is beautiful (like her gma lol) yup kind of strawberry blonde I think. Hasn't had first bath yet.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! She's beautiful! Grand babies are wonderful! I'm glad everything went well..


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks nanny! 

And also after bath, hair is more light brown/dirty blonde.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I know you will give her lotsa snuggles and love. I love new baby smell!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah. Lol she's gonna be spoiled rotten


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!

very CUTE little girl.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks seminole!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Candled late last night. The lighter eggs I think I was seeing some veining! All have air cells slightly larger than before, except 1. The darkest egg, I can't see anything at all. But it's the darkest egg. Lol 

My daughter and her baby came home yesterday. They are doing great. New mom is tired. A lil grouchy. But that goes with the territory.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And the hormones being all out of whack. Hopefully, the newest little peep will sleep well at night allowing the new mom the much needed rest.

Have checked for any of the online sites that have excellent pics of developing eggs? Some are real time developing eggs and are very informative.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes. We've been taking care of Paislee a lot so she can rest. Working toward sleeping at night. 

I've looked up so much stuff about candling. I just don't trust myself yet to make real decisions. Until an egg starts to stink, they are staying with moms. I don't have enough experience to toss an egg. Especially such dark eggs. Too hard to see in


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope your hatch results are as cute as mine are!! I let them out of the grow out pen and they've been everywhere! Mom calls them back frequently.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Aww I love that name


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you! The reason it's spelled with Lee at the end is because my grandma's middle name was Lee. Paislee's middle name is Grace. Her mommy has been through a lot. We all have over the last couple years. When she became pregnant she was more determined to be healthy again. It was through God's grace that I got my daughter back and baby Paislee too.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice to know! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What a sweet testimony pinkmartin! But for the grace of God.....


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

So I candled last night. Tomorrow is hatch day. Still couldn't see much. Got home this afternoon to find 3 eggs have pipped!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Will this one be out by tonight?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Holy crap! Heard chirps and went back in. Mama was apparently trying to "help" herself to the shell! I don't know what to do!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Better angle. I dabbed water on the membrane. Read somewhere not to let it dry out. Lil one has blood on it


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I switched eggs. Have the 3 hatching to the buff. Gave the other 3 to the EE/terrible mom. Wrapped the lil bleeding one in a barely damp paper towel and it's under the bo. Advice please!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Arg! Bad mama!

If the BO will leave it be, then it might be all good by morning. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Since the EE started eating the egg... i would maybe take all of the eggs away from the EE...


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Was wrapping it loosely ok?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I will do that soon as I go back out. She's been so good up til now. Really disappointed in her.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Unfortunately some hens will eat the chicks as they hatch.... Super nasty but true.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah... I've had rodent pets and fish eat their young. Doesn't soften the blow a bit. Still shocking every single time.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, yes, wrapping it loosely with a damp paper towel was good...

However, they dry out super fast... You might have to check on it a few more times, rewetting the paper towel..

If there is the risk that doing that will be too upsetting to the BO, you can pop the chick under your shirt and watch a couple of movies tonight.... It might be ready to come out in four hours time....


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, and in the photo, 
I can't tell where the beak is.... I would want to fiddle with it until the beak is in a spot where it can clearly breathe.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

The blood vessels usually dry up pretty fast, especially since it had already pipped, it is ready to hatch.... It only needs a tiny bit more time, 10 hours max.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok. You were right. Baby had tucked it's beak up under its wing and was struggling a lil to breathe. I got its beak out open to air and it stopped breathing as hard. So far the bo seems ok with me talking to her and checking on the eggs. I gave her all the eggs. I them cussed some at the ee and kicked her out of the nest. Told her she starts laying soon or goes to freezer camp.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Pheonix keeps getting back in the nest with no eggs. Kinda late to redeem herself now. The bo is doing great. Allows me to check on things but tried to eat my boy alive when he reached in to pet her. I guess I've earned her trust or respect. I'll keep an eye on things and see how it goes. Thanks for such prompt replies!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

The one the ee messed with is no longer peeping and I can't see it breathing. Should I go for damage control and hatch it the rest of the way?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's when I intervened and hepled my little ones finish hatching and put them on a warm place, under the good hen and the last one I wrapped in a dry wash cloth and held it on my chest until it dried out then back under the hen. The both lived and are doing well.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm just worried cuz there's still blood. Barely any shell left. Mostly membrane holding it in. But still bright red blood. I'm scared I'll cause more problems


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry pinkmartin. I haven't hatched before so I have no help or advice. But I'm hoping everything goes well.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Brought the one in. Put it under heat lamp and moist towel. Honestly don't think it's alive


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

It's out of the shell. No movement. Hadnt finished absorbing yolk.


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

In sorry pinkmarten.


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Mine are at 22 days and doing nothing.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thx green.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

It's been exceptionally hot here lately. I'm wondering if that sped up hatching? I sure hope you have better luck. Late bloomers maybe? The other 2 are half unshelled. Every move mama makes cracks their shells a bit more. They still are peeping. Hope the membrane holds them in long enough. I should have seen that the first ones shell wasn't broken like a zip. I shoulda realized she was prolly being helped along. If I'd taken her away sooner maybe she would have lived. I'm a newbie. I'll know more next time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sorry!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks nanny. Everyone cross your toes that the rest make it! I'm thankful there were 2 broodies.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Good lock!

And hugs about the lost one... It always breaks my heart... Blah


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I hadn't had high hopes since I hadn't seen much when candling but when 3 pipped, I got excited. Thought I'd have 3 chicks by morning and hoped the rest would pip over night or tomorrow. Thats what I get for counting chicks and all.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Alaskan we will consider the one lost, the learning curve and hope the rest make it


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

I just looked at mine. They aren't doing anything. No bad smells though. I have another hen due this weekend. Ugh. Maybe my roosters no good. Should I try candling tonight?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I just checked on them. So far the other 2 are alive. Not chirping very loud, but alive. Also, another has pipped. Mama is getting testy. I will check again just before bed and then leave them to do their thing overnight. I'm only checking on them to see if the other 2 pip. I want to know how long they've been hatching before I have to make another decision to help or not. I feel so bad about the one. It was the hens fault, but my inexperience sure didn't help!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

GreenMTNHollow said:


> I just looked at mine. They aren't doing anything. No bad smells though. I have another hen due this weekend. Ugh. Maybe my roosters no good. Should I try candling tonight?


I would probably candle. When I candled last night, all but one showed a very prominent air cell and the rest of the egg was completely darkened. I could "feel" a sort of heaviness that isn't present in un-incubated eggs. Maybe heaviness isn't the right word. Density? When you turn the egg, you won't see the yolk bobbing inside. Mine are too dark to see well into. My understanding, is that a lighter colored egg should show clear development through the shell. I'm sure others can advise you better. In your position, I would maybe candle a freshly collected egg and then an incubated one. If you see any development, give them a couple more days. At that point, I would open one up (gently) as I have a very curious nature and while I would be sad, blood and partially developed things don't bother me. I see it as a learning experience.

Hopefully, yours will start hatching and you won't have to worry.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Some people measure growth by weight.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Some people measure growth by weight.


So maybe weight was correct, I just know that as time went on, they felt different in my hand. The last couple days, they felt very different than fresh eggs. I wondered if I was imagining it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm curious, what are you using for light to candle? I just used an LED flashlight but my results weren't good, but it could have just been me not knowing really how to do it properly. I had one eggs that was barely pipped and had gotten separated from the hen and was cold. I figured it wouldn't be viable by the time I got home from work. I left my house at 5:45am and got home around 3pm. The chick hadn't gotten the shell totally off but had warmed up and was alive. I took it into the house and with wet fingers , removed the rest of the shell and membranes. I put the chick in a wash cloth and kind of gently wiped it and then held it on my chest until it was completely dry and warm. I then slipped it back under the hen who never thought twice and took over.We lost many before I realized what was happening.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I use an led also. I have a candler but no electricity in the coop


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Last check for the night. Still have 2 that have not pipped. 1 has pipped and then very slightly enlarged the hole. 2 are halfway hatched. About half their shells are gone. Their beaks are upright and mostly sticking out. I laid a damp paper towel between them and mama. The membranes appeared to be drying out. Hated to take any chances. Mom doesn't seem to mind. She is getting quite snippy. Not sure if it's cuz I'm messing with her at night or cuz she knows babies are hatching and shes protecting them. Both? 

We are usually up by 6am at the latest. I'll check on things 1st chance. Hope the 2 are out and drying! It's almost 11pm. I'm goin to bed.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Probably both. I think the closer to all the hatch being done the testier the mom gets. Just my speculation though, I inexperienced, also. 
Good night, sweet dreams!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Probably both. I think the closer to all the hatch being done the testier the mom gets. Just my speculation though, I inexperienced, also.
> Good night, sweet dreams!


I suspect so. Hope that means this hen won't hurt the chicks.

Good night!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

@6am 2nd chick, I think is dead. 3rd chick still partially in the shell and membrane, but alive. 4th hasn't progressed passed the pip but still alive and moving in the shell. Still 2 eggs that haven't done anything.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

G'morning ! I'm so sorry for your loss!! My mama hen didn't bother her hatchlings at all. I lost them to the sister hen who in my inexperience, I let her stay in the box beside the mom. I think she was stealing them or killing them. Then I set them on the ground and the ants b came. I moved mom and the rest of the eggs to my garage and finushed our saga. After several hours of struggling and the chick wasn't moving, I didn't figure I had anything to lose if I helped the hatchling. Thankfully, the 2 that I helped lived and are doing well.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

The one I suspected was dead this morning, mama pushed out of the nest. The one that was still hatching is wet and peeping but shell is gone. Another egg pipped so only 1 left to pip.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Arg!! The pain! The stress! Tell them to get it over with already!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok. The one lil chick is still trying to dry off. One pipped egg is starting to zip. The other pipped egg has enlarged the broken area. The last egg, I don't believe is viable. I can hear a liquidy sound inside it.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Here's a pic


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Hope these 3 make it. 2 pullets and a cockerel would be great lol


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

The zip is nearly complete.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

2 chicks are hatched! One more still working on it


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

So exciting! !


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh cool!!! Mine don't look like they developed. I candled a couple and the look much the sane as they did at one week. I'm going to live vicariously through you!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

3 chicks now. Tossed the last egg. Mom is doing well with them. 

I'm sorry green. That sucks


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone know how to sex just hatched French black copper marans?


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

How cute are they!!!!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> Anyone know how to sex just hatched French black copper marans?


Can't do it... Sorry.

Some lines can be feather sexed (the females feather in faster, and is super noticeable in just the first few days of life).


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, sometimes the combs on the roosters grow in much faster.

Usually at two to three weeks of age I can guess pretty well as to sex due to the size of the combs.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

They are mostly dry and fluffy now


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

If course I forgot to get chick starter... I'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Look on YouTube "sexing new chicks." I think the pullet wing tips are a double row and the roos are single and shorter.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh pinkmartin what a cutie. I love new babies


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Cute little peepers!!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks! I will start trying to determine sex tomorrow. Sure hope there's no more than 1 boy. They are super cute tho!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Two chicks have longer feathers growing in on wings and lots of feathering on legs. The other just has fluffy wings and barely any leg feathers. I'll try to get pics tomorrow. Any chance this sounds like 2 pullets and a cockerel? I mean what are the odds that I set 6 eggs. 3 chicks survive and I get exactly what I wanted?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

It would be great! Finger crossed!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just went to You Tube. " Vent sexing and wing sexing day old chicks " Greg Nignot Old Orchard farms explains how to tell the difference. He also said that bantam can't be wing sexed. Pretty interesting.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I watched several vids on sexing. I'm just still not sure.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think i have three pullets and a roo, but ,like you ,I'm not sure. Only time will tell for sure!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

My EE that was the first broody is still broody. I took the eggs away when i caught her eating one. She's lost a lot of weight in the last month. I hate to lose her as she's one of my best layers. I need a quick easy way to break her.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> My EE that was the first broody is still broody. I took the eggs away when i caught her eating one. She's lost a lot of weight in the last month. I hate to lose her as she's one of my best layers. I need a quick easy way to break her.


Simply do not let her nest. (I know easy to say, not to do)

The old timer method is to stick them in a wire cage fir a few days.

However, you could also stuck her in a nice airy tractor with no nest boxes.

Good luck.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Some quick wing pics...










This one's wings are short and fluffy.



















Other 2 have longer feathers growing in.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

She's being a great mom. I'm so glad. We got a lot of rain last night and temps today are about 20° cooler. Its chilly out. The cafe is in the most protected, least drafty part of the coop. Mom and babies can easily come and go, but the other chickens are the cage as a boundary. I think it makes mom feel more secure. Everyone keeps their distance when she takes the lil ones in the cage. Plus it keeps everyone else out of the chick starter.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Super cute with the black chicks against the buff mama.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think wing sexing only works with certain breeds. If you want to do vent sexing, you need to practice to get experience. 
My past silkie group only had females. My current silkie hatch is 7 males and 3 females. I can't rehome males due to Marek's exposure.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Too cute! Their little wings don't look like my chicks... Mine had the defanite feather pattern for the pullets long,short,long ,short. The roo had only even sized pin feathers.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I divided the poultry cage and put the EE in it. She is NOT happy. Better mad than dead I guess.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What a cute chick!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm afraid hatching chicks just aggravated chicken math. I'm practically holding my breath til spring hoping to get a good broody to hatch with.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! I hear you!!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

The broody EE finally roosted with everyone else last night. They picked on her some but nothing real aggressive. 

Mama hen is taking the babies all over the place. They've explored the whole run already. She tucks them under her at night when it gets chilly. 

I caught mama eating the medicated chick starter. I redid the cage so she can get in one side with them at night but she can't get into the side where their food and water are. There is chicken wire across low enough that they fit but not her. She was not just eating their food but also scratching bedding into the water. 

The first couple days some of the hens pecked at the babies. Mama put them in their place pretty quickly. Now they all mostly ignore them. 

Can't wait to hatch a few more in the spring.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the chick starter is fine for the mama hen. The extra protein is probably a good boost after all of the brooding.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I wasn't sure if she should eat it. Guess it's not a big deal then


----------

